# and we talk bad about arch e techs



## cda (Jun 17, 2010)

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/tiny-apartment-transforms-into-24-rooms/1768807044


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 17, 2010)

Now that's just cool!


----------



## LGreene (Jun 17, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to slide the walls around because of all my kids' crap on the floor!


----------



## peach (Jun 17, 2010)

ok.. one or two people (really committed to each other).. it would work.

Good idea for urban areas looking to make the most out of the least


----------



## brudgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Come on People!

You know you'ld never approve it.

Start identifying the violations.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 18, 2010)

Performance design : )


----------



## vegas paul (Jun 18, 2010)

It's bigger than my first apartment when I was in college - and I had a roommate!


----------



## Mac (Jun 18, 2010)

Not actually "walls"...  not really "rooms"...

Very clever! The guy might have a bright future in urban space planning.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 18, 2010)

I think it's pretty cool........for one person.


----------



## FredK (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool design, but I'd get tired of it in a short order.


----------



## TJacobs (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool, but when the track breaks you can't go to the bathroom...would not work for anyone claustrophobic...


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 18, 2010)

What would the

$$ COST $$

be per square foot ??


----------



## fatboy (Jun 18, 2010)

where's the sprinkler heads?


----------



## packsaddle (Jun 18, 2010)

Father:  "You're grounded!  Go to your room!"

Son:  "Ummmm, you're standing in it."

Father:  "Do not sass me, just go to the kitchen!"

Son:  "Ummmm, you're standing in that, too."

Father:  "Uh, okay, well, never mind then."


----------



## peach (Jun 18, 2010)

how to you get electricity to the sliding panels.. like for the TV?

I've seen some "micro suite" designs for hotels wanting to make the small individual rooms more of an extended stay arrangement.  Sort of the same.. but this is much cooler.


----------

